#ayatana 2010-01-11
<alex_mayorga> Hi, is there a patch coming to let me tell firefox I want to see notifications even when in full screen?
<vish> alex_mayorga: you need to ask MacSlow ;)  he'd probably be here in a fwe hrs
<vish> alex_mayorga: but it seems to be planned for lucid
<alex_mayorga> I also believe that the whole urgency level should be left up for we users to decide
<alex_mayorga> make those available as "System > Preferences > Notifications"
<vish> alex_mayorga: the min you say "prefs" the idea is most likely to be shot down ;)
<alex_mayorga> well whomever is in charge might want to take a look at #ubuntu+1 log from moments ago
<alex_mayorga> I believe this would serve as a summary "I think is plainly arrogant to decide for users, what's important or not or how fast they should read and such"
<vish> alex_mayorga: i agree the prefs are needed... But , *i think* , what they are trying to do is to get the default settings perfect before allowing the users to tweak at will... the default seems to be the high priority for canonical and the config/prefs are probably not in their schedule [unless someone outside works on them]
<alex_mayorga> why try to get it to perfect for me, when just I will know what's perfect for *me*
<alex_mayorga> and then "perfection" would be in the eye of the beholder in the end
<alex_mayorga> but yeah, from the wiki I can tell configuration is not at the top of the priority list if at all
<vish> alex_mayorga: well,  you can of course switch/use the notification daemon :)
<alex_mayorga> I've kind of got to that conclusion from what I've seen so far
<alex_mayorga> just wanted to say once more that if you make it 100% configurable then you're done ;)
<alex_mayorga> otherwise just get ready to deal with loads of "incorrect urgency" bug reports
<alex_mayorga> as what is "important" for Jon Doe might not be for Jane Doe
<ScottK> alex_mayorga: I totally agree with you, but that's not been the perspective of this project.
<alex_mayorga> this is only being pushed in ubuntu, not upstream right?
<vish> Ubuntu is upstream for notify-osd
<alex_mayorga> ScottK, and is not turning over for what I see
<ScottK> vish: Actually no.  Ayatana is upstream for notify-osd.  It's a separate project from Ubuntu (but also sponsored by Canonical)
<alex_mayorga> vish: what are OSD "competitors" then?
<vish> ScottK: argh! slipped Ubuntu==canonical ;)
<vish> alex_mayorga: i dont think there are any competitors... unless you consider the gnome3 notifications/ message tray ...
<vish> alex_mayorga: if you have been following the ayatana discussions.. any mention of a pref/gconf is most definitely shot down.. there is nothing much to say after that.. its their[canonical] money and their choosing of how they spend it...
<alex_mayorga> I guess the last comment on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD/Comments should do then
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: It's already 100% configurable; you've got access to lp:notify-osd.  Nothing else will be 100% configurable.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, mind elaborating on lp:notify-osd?
<RAOF> That's the source branch.
<RAOF> I'm suggesting that “100% configurable” and “useful” are in opposition.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, so you mean the only configuration point one has is the source code?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: No, I mean the only way that you can have a 100% configurable application is with the source code.  But it's also true that the only configuration at the moment is the source code.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: I'm just disagreeing with your “if you make it 100% configurable then you're done” statement.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: I believe making it that way would render the "problem" non-existant
<RAOF> At the cost of introducing new problems, yes.
<ScottK> RAOF: Certainly, but OTOH, it's also equally impossible to design the one true configuration for all users.
<seg|ars> djsiegel1: are you around?
<djsiegel1> hey
<seg|ars> what do you think of this: http://gwibber.com/screenshots/misc/gwibber-navbar.ogg
<djsiegel1> seg|ars: dude, ace
<seg|ars> you like it? :-)
<djsiegel1> yeah
<seg|ars> awesome
<djsiegel1> but I don't think you should use colors for the full treeview
<djsiegel1> because you have indentation
<seg|ars> yeah, I agree. I wasn't sure whether to keep it or not
<djsiegel1> seg|ars: can you make the message entry like pidgin's?
<seg|ars> where it auto-expands?
<djsiegel1> 1/2 lines tall by default with auto-grow?
<djsiegel1> yeah, it's a very tall entry by default (what you have now)
<djsiegel1> would be nice to make it lighter
<seg|ars> yeah
<seg|ars> I'm not sure that I want to implement the auto-grow
<djsiegel1> yeah, would be a nice bonus
<seg|ars> it's a very non-standard behavior for gtk and it creates tons of technical problems in pidgin
<djsiegel1> and it's already implemented, you just need to port from pidgin
<djsiegel1> it may only be a few lines
<djsiegel1> yeah
<seg|ars> that's unfortunately not the case
<seg|ars> the implementation they have is very specific to their UI
<djsiegel1> you are sure?
<seg|ars> yeah, I've looked at it before and I've talked to one of the developers about it
<djsiegel1> ok
<seg|ars> the gwibber team has been discussing that feature for about a year now
<seg|ars> and it's just not practical to include it in the program at this time
<djsiegel1> right
<djsiegel1> good call
<seg|ars> personally, I think that upstream gtk needs to provide native support for it in a way that is not a complete hack
<djsiegel1> then maybe go with a static, 2-line entry
<djsiegel1> yeah upstream gtk needs to move forward
<djsiegel1> they limit the imaginations of all app developers
<seg|ars> it's really a very bad toolkit. Some of my recent experimentation with Qt has left with the impression that gtk is a dead end
<seg|ars> the new sidebar that I showed you was built entirely with webkit
<djsiegel1> ha!
<djsiegel1> nice
<seg|ars> it would have been a huge pain in the ass to do that with gtk and cairo
<seg|ars> it's kind of ironic. I made gwibber because I wanted a native alternative to AIR apps, but more and more of the gwibber UI is html
<seg|ars> wrt to the static 2-line entry, that's something I'll consider
<djsiegel1> ok, cool
<djsiegel1> 3 is just large
<seg|ars> a lot of users really like having a resizable entry, but I think it creates too many problems
<djsiegel1> yeah
<seg|ars> at the very least, the default behavior needs to be much better
<djsiegel1> ok seg|ars
<djsiegel1> seg|ars: this week's paperjam is gwibber
<djsiegel1> seg|ars: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestone/lucid-round-5
<seg|ars> ok
<seg|ars> the one that interests me most on that list is the one about gwibber jumping to the top of the page
<seg|ars> I'd love to find a good solution to that problem
<djsiegel1> seg|ars: can you assign someone on your team to work with me to collect 10 paper cuts?
<djsiegel1> if you have any juicy papercuts that you plan to fix for lucid, you can file them, or tell me and I will file and assign to you.
<seg|ars> ok
<seg|ars> for all of the papercuts relating to account management and creation, you can talk to kenvandine. He's working on our new account UI
<seg|ars> I'll help you find other things to fill out the list
<djsiegel1> thank you, much appreciated
<djsiegel1> the only problem is getting people to hack on gwibber
<djsiegel1> since it's not easily hackabale atm
<seg|ars> yeah
<djsiegel1> I think gwibber is an awesome place for newcomers to learn to write patches
<djsiegel1> it's so easy to hack and run
<seg|ars> I've made some fixes to the overhaul branch that might make it runnable
<vish> djsiegel1: hi... do you want to include this bug > Bug 253452
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 253452 in empathy "Confusing error message when ICQ users have different encodings" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253452
<djsiegel1> vish: we already have ten for the paper jam
<djsiegel1> but I would add it as a paper cut but not schedule it
<vish> ok sure
<tedg> bratsche: What do you think about this API for fallback to StatusIcon?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-application/fallback/revision/47
<tedg> bratsche: I was figuring folks who want to do custom stuff, they can just subclass.
<bratsche> tedg: So what would this do exactly?  If you don't have the applet installed then it returns a GtkStatusIcon?
<tedg> bratsche: Yeah.
<tedg> bratsche: And if it comes back we'd get rid of it.
<bratsche> tedg: Cool
<tedg> bratsche: I've been debating signal or function, and I think a function makes the most sense.  As the default functionality can be totally removed.
<bratsche> So then does the application need to check for this and then set the GtkStatusIcon image and menu stuff itself, or does libappindicator do this internally?
<tedg> The idea is that appindicator would do that automatically.
<tedg> But, if you wanted to do something different than just having the menu hanging off the icon.
<tedg> You could do that yourself by subclassing.
<bratsche> Cool.
#ayatana 2010-01-12
<mrmcq2u> has anyone tried installing murrine from git with the rgba + client side windows ppa stuff installed?
<vish> djsiegel1: does the word razor seem right to you > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/pitivi.png
<djsiegel1> vish: I believe the word "Split" is more often used
<vish> yeah...
<mrmcq2u> kenvandine - your blog is broken, it asks to login before you can post a comment :(
#ayatana 2010-01-13
<kenvandine> mrmcq2u, i don't think i can do anything about that, it is a gnome.org thing
<kenvandine> mrmcq2u, however, i think if you have openid you can login to comment
<vish> MacSlow: hi...[mac_v here] has Bug #500663 been reported already? can we add it to the notify-osd papercut jam?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500663 in notify-osd "Notification mouseover behavior is unintuitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500663
<vish> its part of the specs mpt has listed on the wiki
<MacSlow> vish, it's not a papercut, but rather a principle design decision
<MacSlow> vish, it is?!
<vish> MacSlow: yeah
<vish> MacSlow: "if a notification bubble has been fully visible for 2000 ms when the pointer enters, it should switch to its mouseover appearance until the pointer leaves, then switch back to its normal appearance and display for a further 3000 ms."
<vish> the fix that the user mentions , is basically what mpt mentions [or atleast what i'v understood :) ]
<MacSlow> vish, that's not a papercut as it requires some substantial changes in notify-osd due to the timer-observation and especially the extension of the timeout
<vish> MacSlow: oh , sure... 
<MacSlow> vish, last cycle I started working on that (the needed foundation to actually be able to _extend_ a running timer)
<vish> MacSlow: BTW , do you already have a bug where the wifi notifications dont merge? [iirc it was part of what you mentioned to be a papercut bug at the uds]
<MacSlow> vish, sounds rather like a network-manager bug (not directly notify-osd)
<MacSlow> vish, but a bug-number always helps to get me on your page
<vish>  i couldnt find a bug :( .. hence asked ... i'll search harder ;)
<vish> MacSlow: ah found it > Bug #501632
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501632 in notify-osd "Wireless network notifications queue up and then display at incorrect times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501632
<MacSlow> vish, that's something for mpt/design to figure out first... because it requires a conceptual change
<vish> MacSlow: how does the volume notification able to merge the bubbles? as you said it may be the wrong notification send by the nm applet
<vish> s/does/is
<MacSlow> vish, volume/brightness/eject etc use synchronous (or feedback) notifications... they get displayed immediately (replacing and previous sync. notification if displayed)
<MacSlow> vish, normal apps (like nm-applet/network-manager) use asynchronous notifications, which are under notify-osd's queue control, hence the possible difference in notification reception and notification display
<vish> MacSlow: could async notifications somehow force the replace? since i'v noticed a wfi bubble when connection is lost and the re-connection do not match with the actual connection status... 
<vish> i'd be re-connected but the bubble would still say , "disconnected" ;)
<vish> and only after a few secs the bubble would disappear and then say "connected"
<MacSlow> vish, async. notifications are not intended for this kind of use.
<MacSlow> vish, this issue is not simple to solve
<vish> MacSlow: .. yeah , its not a papercut .. but how do we fix this? from notify-osd or from the nm applet end?
<vish> asking the nm-applet to send  sync notification instead?
<MacSlow> vish, I'm not in "notify-osd mode" right now so cannot give a full view on it
<MacSlow> but I feel it needs some conceptual change for network-manager
<vish>  lol.. cool
<MacSlow> vish, no! nm-applet should _not_ use sync. for that
<vish> ok
<MacSlow> this is reserved for direct "hardware-feedback" type of things
<vish> MacSlow: sure , thanks for clearing stuff up :) 
<vish> s/stuff/silly questions
<jamalta> Hi, is pynotify the best way to use the new notify-osd from python?
<jamalta> Or would it be better to just rely on dbus?
<jamalta> Ah, it seems that pynotify is just an abstraction that uses dbus
<magcius> Is there any reason revisions 408, 409 is in the karmic branch but not in trunk?
<magcius> Of notify-osd, that is
<jono> bratsche, where do I set the icon for an app-indicator?
#ayatana 2010-01-14
<bratsche> jono: You can either do it when you create the indicator, with app_indicator_new()
<bratsche> Or with app_indicator_set_icon()
<jono> bratsche, what to I pass set_icon?
<jono> bratsche,  a path to an icon?
<bratsche> No, the icon name.
<jono> hmmm 
<jono> how can I find out an apps icon name?
<bratsche> There's some icon naming spec somewhere.. tbh I don't really know where is a proper list of these names. :/
<jono> ahhh its ok
<RAOF> jono: The .desktop file is generally a good place.
<jono> I have it
<jono> ok solved that
<jono> bratsche, ok, right now I have:
<jono> self.statusicon.connect('popup-menu', self.on_icon_popup, self.menu)
<jono> I need to port this over to appindicator
<bratsche> Oh damn, people use Python?  Ugh.
<bratsche> :)
<jono> heh
<jono> I tried: self.menu.connect('popup-menu', self.on_icon_popup) and no luck
<jono> I just want to trigger the popup-menu signal
<jono> I guess there needs to be an appindicator signal for this
<jono> as it maps to the gtkstatusicon
<bratsche> I think you can emit the signal yourself, but I don't know the Python fu for it.
<bratsche> But I think you can do g_signal_emit_by_name (self.menu, "popup-menu",....)
<jono> hmmm
<jono> I basically want to run a method when the icon is clicked on
<jono> so I would need to detect when it is clicking on
<bratsche> Oh, when someone clicks on the indicator?
<jono> yes
<jono> maybe I could use set-focus-child
<jono> I basically want to regenerate the menu whenever it is clicked
<jono> as it has dynamic items
<bratsche> Oh shit.
<bratsche> Hmm.
<bratsche> I don't think you can do that right now.
<jono> balls
<bratsche> Let me think for a sec.
<jono> thanks :)
<bratsche> I think one option is that you could dump a menu with every menuitem to the indicator, and then hide the menuitems dynamically.  But I don't think there's currently any event proxy for that popup-menu event so you'd need to hide the menuitems at runtime as they change.
<jono> it seems like I just need to ask ted to add this
<bratsche> Yeah probably.
<jono> ok, thanks pal
<jono> Getting Things GNOME is most of the way there :)
<bratsche> Nice!
<jono> bratsche, ok, I emailed him about it
<jono> thanks!
<bratsche> Sure dude, any time :)
<vish> djsiegel1: hi.. the solution for the .RUN file was trivial [or i think so] we can keep the terminal from auto-closing? is that tugh?
<vish> tough*
<djsiegel1> vish: I don't think it's a good paper cut
<djsiegel1> (1) it doesn't affect most Ubuntu users
<djsiegel1> (2) changing it will break behavior for many sys admins who have written scripts
<djsiegel1> many people may depend on terminals closing themselves
<djsiegel1> we could break that, and then support calls would explode from users with exited terminals filling up their screens :)
<vish> ok , ;)
<djsiegel1> but I agree it's a good feature for GNOME Terminal to implement -- keep open
<djsiegel1> I've needed it in the past
<vish> djsiegel1: yeah , thats why i didnt set a milestone :)
<djsiegel1> And you can confirm paper cuts without milestoneing them
<djsiegel1> looks like we have way more than 10 paper cuts queued up for round-10
<vish> djsiegel1: thats for now , on purpose...
<djsiegel1> ok
<vish> djsiegel1: i'v been trying to get some folks fix bugs on milestone 10 , so if they fix it we are good..
<djsiegel1> ok, cool
<jono> tedg, bratsche, take a look at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/356738/
<jono> its a simple python script that creates an app indicator
<jono> the problem is that when I wrap the indicator code in a class and create an object and create it, it doesnt work
<jono> if I just run the indicator code without the class it works fine
<jono> any idea why?
<jono> the class runs ok, the constructor is run
<bratsche> Because it's written in Python, and God has already killed all the available kittens for the day.
 * bratsche clicks
<jono> haha
<jono> bratsche, tedg I think it might be a bug, as the class is running
<jono> aha, just the man
<jono> DBO, can you look at  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/356738/
<jono>  its a simple python script that creates an app indicator
<jono>  the problem is that when I wrap the indicator code in a class and create an object and create it, it doesnt work
<jono>  if I just run the indicator code without the class it works fine
<jono>  any idea why?
<jono>  the class runs ok, the constructor is run
<DBO> looking
<jono> thanks
<jono> I added a quick test to create and show a gtk window in the constructor and it showed, so the gtk mainloop is running
<jono> I want to get this snippet in python-snippets :)
<DBO> interesting problem jono
<jono> DBO, odd, eh?
<DBO> I wonder if python is gcing it
<DBO> nope
<jono> DBO, gcing?
<DBO> garbage collecting
<DBO> oh wait
<DBO> got it
<DBO> you got bit by garbage collection
<DBO> jono, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/356741/
<jono> DBO, what is different?
<DBO> the self's
<jono> oh they are self
<jono> why does that matter?
<DBO> it stores the variables as class level instead of method
<DBO> so your constructor was ending, and then the items were being collected
<jono> oh right
<jono> gotcha
<jono> thanks!
<jono> hmm still not working
 * DBO double checks
<DBO> works fine here
<DBO> i see an ubuntu icon
<DBO> and 4 menu items
<jono> oh it does work
<DBO> ok good
<jono> thanks DBO!
<DBO> np
<mrmcq2u> why has rgba been ripped from the ppa?
<tedg> mrmcq2u: My guess would be that it's gone into the main distro... but I bet kenvandine would know.
 * kenvandine reads back
<mrmcq2u> well a new version of gtk has been pushed into lucid but I saw nothing about rgba in the changelog
<jono> Application Indicator example added to python-snippets :)
<kenvandine> mrmcq2u, oh... i don' tknow... ask bratsche
<kenvandine> latest patch he gave me removed it
<mrmcq2u> thats odd
<tedg> jono: Cool!
<mrmcq2u> was hoping to test it with murrine from git which required a later version of gtk than the one previously supplied in the ppa
<jono> tedg, :)
<kenvandine> bratsche, i assume you have the story on that?
<bratsche> Hang on a minute
<jono> tedg, jcastro http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/01/14/application-indicators-rocking-the-house/
<tedg> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Custom%20Fallbacks
<jcastro> tedg: thanks
<jcastro> I'll fix the spelling
<tedg> jcastro: I really wanted to link to the fallback and unfallback functions in that last file... but I can't figure out how to do that with Loggerhead. :(
<tedg> jcastro: Thanks :)
<bratsche> mrmcq2u: I reverted some of those changes for now.  I need to focus on one thing at a time, and that was getting in the way.
<bratsche> mrmcq2u: It is still something that's planned, but I don't know any specific timetables for it right now.
<mrmcq2u> right
<mrmcq2u> planned for lucid though right?
<bratsche> Oh I think I was misreading some of this.  Yeah, a new version of gtk went into Lucid that doesn't have this patch.. but a new version went into the Desktop PPA that has an updated version of the patch, and this is hopefully going into Lucid soon.
<bratsche> The new revision in the desktop PPA doesn't have the rgba stuff, because I don't have time to debug some stuff at the moment.
<bratsche> Whether it goes into Lucid or into M I don't know yet, depends on time.  There's other stuff that needs working on.  But it is still planned, I just can't answer yet when it's going in.
<bratsche> We need a bot to entertain us in this channel.
<tedg> bratsche: Oh, I thought that was your job! ;)
<kwwii> bratsche: did you see my email about csd?
#ayatana 2010-01-15
<djsiegel> MDC2: what's up
<djsiegel3> vish!
<djsiegel3> vish: paper cuts are not to be marked invalid because the are fixed upstream!
<vish> djsiegel3: hmm , yup ...
<vish> djsiegel3: which bug did i mark invalid? i marked one fix released but didnt assign milestone..
<djsiegel3> shoot I closed it...
<vish> djsiegel3: the archive behavior works as expected.. are you facing a problem with it?
<djsiegel3> can you link me?
<vish> djsiegel3: Bug 503690 , there is no bug there , even pedro can reproduce it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503690 in hundredpapercuts "Cannot Extract in File Roller When Using Default Location" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503690
<djsiegel3> hmm
<vish> oops , pedro cant*
<djsiegel3> ok
<djsiegel3> I can't
<vish> djsiegel3: ah.. the nautilus bug... not sure , how i marked it invalid , i was intending to mark it fix released along with nautilus.. :s .. nice catch :)
<MDC2> djsiegel3, well.... still busy with a lot of different things at work and at home... 
<djsiegel3> MDC2: I was just wondering if sometime your could give me a tutorial on your Nautilus work
<MDC2> djsiegel, hmm.. like what i've done?
<djsiegel> like what you've done, how you set up your build
<djsiegel> I just want to get in the mindset of someone who was fixed some paper cuts, see your process
<MDC2> hehe.. alright, i'll see what i can do :)
<MDC2> bbl, food
<djsiegel> mccann: hey
<mccann> yo djsiegel 
<djsiegel> mccann: can we have a phone chat?
<djsiegel> mccann: oh maybe we can try to empathize each other
<mccann> empathize? you mean IM?
<djsiegel> mccann: I mean voice chat
<mccann> futuristic :)  I'm not sure I'm set up for that
<mccann> phone is probably better
<djsiegel> ok, great
<djsiegel> can I haveyour number and call you in 5?
<djsiegel> btw, everyone in here, my cell # +1 626 3198532 if you ever want an old-fashioned chat
<MDC2> "old-fashioned chat"... :)
#ayatana 2010-01-17
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> guys i have a little python MeMenu prototype thingie here
<seiflotfy> that act like a menu
<seiflotfy> although its a window
<seiflotfy> who can i contact
<hyperair> hmm notify-osd hates fractional font sies
<hyperair> sizes*
<maxriskfactor> hyperair, any major problem with it
<maxriskfactor> ?
<hyperair> maxriskfactor: set your application font size to 7.5 or something
<hyperair> or 8.5
<hyperair> or anything with the dot
<hyperair> and see what happens.
<hyperair> notify-osd gets really tiny
<hyperair> because it thinks that the font size is 0.
<maxriskfactor> ahh..
<hyperair> there's a fix.
<hyperair> but that was aages ago
<hyperair> october last yer
<maxriskfactor> the same problem was with Gwibber to
<hyperair> that's 3 months!
<maxriskfactor> *too
<hyperair> but why hasn't it gotten uploaded?
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> gwibber?
<maxriskfactor> fractional fonts size made it to act stupidly
<maxriskfactor> yes.. dunno the situation now..
<hyperair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/396736
<maxriskfactor> mostly people don't change the font size, so it should not affect a lot of people
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 396736 in notify-osd "notify-osd seems to be unable to use some of the fonts" [Medium,In progress]
<maxriskfactor> but still, this is a big bug
<hyperair> it annoys me
<hyperair> MASSIVELY
<hyperair> it annoyed me enough to go digging inside notify-osd code to fix it
<hyperair> then i find out that the fix has been around for 3 months but hasn't been merged.
<hyperair> why?!
<maxriskfactor> who is the dev for notify-osd?
<maxriskfactor> means dev-team?
<hyperair> macslow
<hyperair> but he isn't around
<maxriskfactor> yes, the patch is here 
<maxriskfactor> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34093436/notify-osd-fontfloaters.diff
<hyperair> my diff's smaller.
<hyperair> it's committed to a bzr branch
<hyperair> but not merged
<hyperair> and not released
<maxriskfactor> bad bad..
<maxriskfactor> hyperair, when was macslow last seen?
<hyperair> 2 days ago
<maxriskfactor> he is a canonical dev or a volunteer?
<hyperair> i think the former
<vish> canonical employee ;)
<vish> hyperair: last i heard macslow was out of notify-osd mode :(
<maxriskfactor> then is he AWOL? he should be available since notify-osd is such a high-priority project
<hyperair> vish: it's not unmaintained is it?
<vish> hyperair: they probably have him doing some other ayatana stuff... my guess is it is a bit unmaintained :(
 * hyperair sighs
 * maxriskfactor thinks sabdfl should look into this matter
<maxriskfactor> reason being he is heavily interested in usability project
<vish> maxriskfactor: it is most probably sabdfl who has macslow doing other stuff ;p
<hyperair> vish: you sure have a wide range of nicknames don't you
<vish> hyperair: just updated nick recently... :)
<hyperair> heh
<maxriskfactor> now the situation is that patches and fixed branches are there.
<maxriskfactor> but people to review and merge them are missing
 * hyperair nods
<hyperair> well we can poke macslow when he returns
 * vish checks notify-osd changelog
<vish> rather lp rev
<vish> hyperair: nothing since a very long time :( > https://code.launchpad.net/~notify-osd-developers/notify-osd/main
<hyperair> aye
<maxriskfactor> vish, 8 days since lats change
<vish> maxriskfactor: huh? it was oct 2009 ;p 
<maxriskfactor> vish, wait. lemme check
<maxriskfactor> vish, oops. so so so long
<maxriskfactor> it looks abandoned
<vish> maxriskfactor: you could ask on the ayatana mailing list if notify-osd development has been abandoned 
<maxriskfactor> its just my thinking that it is abandoned
<maxriskfactor> vish, since if a project dev is slow, it should still accept patches
<maxriskfactor> even if the devs dont have time
<maxriskfactor> vish, ^
<vish> maxriskfactor: yup , but even patches need to be reviewed :)  that takes time too... I would really suggest if you can bring this up in the ML, if there is anyone else who can review your patch and merge
<maxriskfactor> vish, anyway patches arnt supposed to be big
<maxriskfactor> big patches are usually not taken much care
<maxriskfactor> vish, if those patches are small, then it can be easily reviewed and taken care of
#ayatana 2011-01-10
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> I am considering to patch minbar, monajat & hijra-applet to use the indicator framework
<sladen> AnAnt: the people who would know are all at a conference on UTC+6 this week... there is likely to be a large delay!  But hopefully we can work through things here
<sladen> AnAnt: if you  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minbar/+filebug  a file that it should support indicator-applet, we can work through it
<sladen> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monajat/+filebug  too
<sladen> and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hijra/+filebug
<sladen> AnAnt: we can then use those for tracking the progress.
<sladen> AnAnt: could you attach screenshots of the existing functionality for each case and we'll add an Ayatana task for each to get the feedback from the user-interface designers
<AnAnt> ok
<sladen> AnAnt: if you give a high-level introduction that would be useful too; explaining at a high-level things like how many per day the notification needs to be shown (call to prayer)
<AnAnt> sladen: any tags to be added ? or subscribe someone/team ?
<sladen> AnAnt: Also affects: Ayatana  should do it (somebody might correct me later, but I think that should do for the moment)
<AnAnt> sladen: Ayatana Design ?
<sladen> AnAnt: yes, for the moment.  I might get corrected later (eg. ayatana-ubuntu) but lets find out when the right people are around
<Amaranth> yay freenode came back
<sladen> johnlea: would you be able to move  https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~johnlea/sheet_style_dialogue.png  to people.canonical.com  or somewhere?
<sladen> johnlea: (or somewhere that's publically accessible)
<mterry> klattimer, ping about indicator-datetime and gdbus
<klattimer> mterry: sup
<mterry> klattimer, I was planning to port it to gdbus, but you have extent branch for e-d-s and stuff?
<klattimer> mterry: I'm just starting to produce the code
<klattimer> I think I might push the branch tomorrow
<mterry> klattimer, ok, so nothing for me to base off of yet?
<klattimer> it will be unfinished
<klattimer> although, most of the code appears to be correct at present
<mterry> klattimer, OK, well, I will rebase my branch if needed then.  Just wanted to make sure I didn't create work for you
<klattimer> it's getting the data out of ical that worries me most
<klattimer> mterry: my code is fairly atomic and could be updated pretty easily
<AnAnt> sladen: thanks
<AnAnt> sladen: I hope I have given enough info
<sladen> AnAnt: can you file one bug for each of the packages that you're wanting to adapt and which you want feedback/assistance with (I can only see one report, for minbar, so far)
<sladen> AnAnt: if you want design assistance, you need to provide screenshots showing the current status-quo, and quickly introduce it for something who has _no idea_ or background experience
<dbarth> rodrigo_: hi
<rodrigo_> hi dbarth
<dbarth> the meeting rush is over, so now i have time for irc
<rodrigo_> dbarth, was talking with API about the meeting you have later on
<rodrigo_> dbarth, it's in 1 hour, right?
<dbarth> right, but actually a bit later
<dbarth> since there is a plenary at 2pm local time here
<dbarth> so in 1h30 roughly
<rodrigo_> dbarth, is there any chance for me joining by some way?
<rodrigo_> dbarth, is there any chance for me joining by some way?
<dbarth> the easiest is probably if someone opens a call (mumble, skype) with you on his machine
<rodrigo_> yes
<dbarth> heading out for lunch and an itv with jono
<dbarth> see you in a bit
<rodrigo_> mumble should work ok, so I'll ping you in 1h30 to set it up, ok?
<AnAnt> sladen: I did so, just one package left, but I did for the two main packages
<sladen> AnAnt: I haven't seen them come through yet, can you explicitly subscribe 'sladen'
<AnAnt> LP 700971
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 700971 in minbar (Ubuntu) "Use indicator framework" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700971
<AnAnt> LP 701132
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 701132 in hijra (Ubuntu) "Use indicator framework" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701132
<AnAnt> one
<AnAnt> done
<evilvish> sladen: are those the only two indicator-application bugs AnAnt mentioned?
 * evilvish just tagged them 'indicator-application' as we usually do..
<sladen> evilvish: ah, there should have been a third for  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monajat/+filebug
<sladen> evilvish: thanks for the hint about tagging
<rodrigo_> hey dbarth
<fagan> if you guys are all in the one network it would probably be a nice time to use that lan jabber thingy in empathy
<rodrigo_> dbarth, I'm on mumble, so if it works for someone there?
<fagan> mumble is so awesome
<rodrigo_> yes, better than skype indeed :D
<fagan> well it wouldnt be hard to be better than skype
<fagan> I hear cisco's unified presense thingy is the best voip thingy
<rodrigo_> haven't tried it
<fagan> it costs a lot
<fagan> and I think you have to pay for hardware
<fagan> its more of a thing that a company would have to buy rather than one person
 * fagan used it once and it was pretty impressive 
<fagan> the funny thing is the hardware uses linux but they dont have a linux client yet
<fagan> its some sort of all in one linux box that does the converting from raw video and audio to mp4
<rodrigo_> dbarth_, I can hear you correctly now
<fagan> the connection there must be fairly bad
<fagan> since they all get timed out every few minutes
<mpt> dbarth_, http://launchpad.net/bugs/701219
<mpt> dbarth_, and http://launchpad.net/bugs/691677 is the one that needs reassigning
<kvalo> tedg, kenvandine: please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/dbusmenu-0.4-port/+merge/45768
<kvalo> tedg, kenvandine: compile tested only
<kenvandine> kvalo, thx
<kenvandine> dbarth_, can you add bugs for gdbus ports of all those packages too?  this way we can handle merging and tracking the progress for both dbusmenu port and gdbus ports
#ayatana 2011-01-11
<coz_> good day
<r2wj> Chris Wilson in here?
<r2wj> Would anybody like to comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/683856 ?
<evilvish> r2wj: thats a dup
 * evilvish looks for main bug..
<r2wj> evilvish - you're a wizard
<evilvish> ;)
<dbarth> API: ping? i've assigned you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/701667
<dbarth> API: which should in fact become "fix committed" as soon as your branch lands on trunk
<API> dbarth, checking ...
<API> dbarth, ok thanks
<sladen> dbarth_ and co: could you give me a quick rundown of how global-menu-related bugs should be distributed against libdbusmenu, indicator-appmenu, appmenu-gtk, ayatana-ubuntu and/or libgtk itself ?
<sladen> case in point being bug #690009
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690009 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "GTK applications launched by firefox don't use in global menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690009
<sladen> seb128: yes, I feared this to be the case.  Hence asking for the guidance ^^
<seb128> ok
<seb128> there is a dumper utily you can use to determine if the issue is in the structure sent over dbus or the rendering
<ronoc> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound/third/0.5.5
<kenvandine> ronoc, thx
#ayatana 2011-01-12
<klattimer> kenvandine: about?
<torkvemada> hi all. Could anyone help me with libindicate, please?
<kamstrup> kvalo: here http://live.gnome.org/Vala/Bindings/MetadataFormat
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks
<kvalo> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/dbusmenu-0.4-port
<coz_> hey guys, with classic gnome I see the icons on the desktop are space about 100 pixels from the left edge of the screen  as if  Unity launcher was in use...   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/icons.png    any way around this?
<evilvish> coz_: is this something you noticed only after a recent update? i think they made the change for unity but had to hardcode it for regular nautilus too
<coz_> evilvish,  ooo  it looks and feels rather odd
<evilvish> i mean the regular session..
<coz_> evilvish,  yeah this is a fesh install
<coz_> evilvish,   mmm  they may have to rethink this
<evilvish> coz_: there was an issue of the launcher autohide overlapping the icons
 * evilvish tries to find bug..
<coz_> evilvish,  i remember
<evilvish> coz_:  bug 684649
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684649 in Unity "Nautilus desktop icons should never be under the launcher" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684649
<coz_> evilvish,  right I do recall this issue...
<coz_> evilvish,  ,,, mmm  ... this might take a bit of serious  coding  to separate from calssic gnome
 * coz_ wonders if two releases would be better,,, Unity and Natty
<evilvish> hehe!
<evilvish> coz_: see comment #1 , 9 , 10
<coz_> evilvish,  oh boy
<evilvish> coz_: if enough people get annoyed by this,  maybe it might not be hardcoded.. ;)
<coz_> evilvish,  I agree... seems I recall  ..at one point... the icons would move over  when the launcher came out of autohide
<coz_> evilvish,  I think that should be the focus and not the hard coding... seems h ard coding is a  "cheap way around"  the issue
<coz_> this is most definintly ,, at the least ... a visual bug  that is going to irritate many
<evilvish> coz_: i guess someone should file a bug that it is too wide?
<coz_> evilvish,  it is far too wide for classic gnome desktop...   I guess I could file one  :)
<evilvish> thats like right under the places menu now.. it seems almost intentional! ;p
<coz_> :)
<coz_> evilvish,  yes it looks as thouogh someone  came in and rearanged my icons just to irritate me :)
<Amaranth> When I first got unity running on my system I wondered how I would fill all the space on the launcher bar. Now I'm glad it scrolls
<MBarvian> good morning
<Amaranth> dang, unity-panel-service just crashed and/or somehow broke again, I have apport enabled, still didn't get any info
<Amaranth> weird, I don't even have a /var/crash directory
<Amaranth> oh, that's right, I forgot to turn it back on after a reinstall, dang it
<Amaranth> I'll get that bug report to you yet :)
<Amaranth> gord: How is the mouse working for you?
<kvalo> kamstrup: whenever you have some free time: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/dbus-glib-removal/+merge/46019
<gord> Amaranth, wouldn't work at first but seems okay now, did you notice that there were batteries in the box? ;)
<Amaranth> gord: *facepalm*
<Amaranth> I threw the box away
<Amaranth> And spent $6 on those stupid batteries :P
<gord> free batteries for me \o/
<Amaranth> I knew the box felt too heavy, figured they stuffed the bottom of that spacer to make the box feel battery when you picked it up
<Amaranth> err, feel better
<AbsintheSyringe> join #ayatana-dev
<AbsintheSyringe> :(
<Omega> Hey, you tricked me.
<AbsintheSyringe> tedg, I'm planning to implement unity into Debian, jcastro told me you got bunch of good stuff for me to look at :)
<AbsintheSyringe> Omega, tricked myself to be honest :)
<tedg> AbsintheSyringe, Cool. you can look at all our packaging branches -- we have quite a few.
<tedg> AbsintheSyringe, Probably the trickiest is getting Compiz 1.0 setup to go in.
<AbsintheSyringe> tedg, yep, I'm planning to start working on it tonight, getting the "workplace" set up right now :)
<Amaranth> gord: I wonder if our mice can interfere with each other
<Amaranth> DBO: is jay with you?
<API> hmm, launchpad on maintenance mode ...
<MacSlow> Amaranth, jay is in a meeting atm afaik
<Amaranth> MacSlow: Yeah, with me :)
<MacSlow> Amaranth, :)
<lamalex> API, did you propose your atk bridge for merging?
<API> lamalex, as I said some minutes ago
<API> <API> hmm, launchpad on maintenance mode ...
<API> lamalex, I have the branch uploaded
<API> but I can't propose it to merge
<API> I will check if I can now
<API> no
<API> "Launchpad is undergoing maintenance and is in read-only mode. You cannot make any changes. You can find more information on the Launchpad system status page. "
<API> lamalex, sorry
<lamalex> API, ok, can you propose it tomorrow morning and I'll review it
<API> lamalex, ok
<lamalex> sounds good
<API> if you want to start to review it
<API> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/atk-bridge-load
<lamalex> Yeah, it's 6 :)
<lamalex> time to retire for the night
<API> ;)
#ayatana 2011-01-13
<robert-g-ingerso> hey what's up
<robert-g-ingerso> anyone here ?
<klattimer> anyone here or are you all asleep in dallas
<klattimer> someone's killed my netbook with an update and I can't test anything!!!
<coz_> ooo
<sladen> AbhiJit: welcome!  Thank you for getting involved with papercuts
<AbhiJit> sladen, yah
<sladen> klattimer: I'm here, but not being productive
<spikeb> AbhiJit, i don't know what you did but thank you!
<AbhiJit> :)
<AbhiJit> spikeb, :D
 * spikeb is always grateful to have a papercut fixed
<AbhiJit> hello all
<AbhiJit> i am new here to papercut system.
<AbhiJit> i previusly had little experience in normal ubuntu bug squad.
<AbhiJit> see my wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/abhijit
<lamalex> API, reviewing your merge now
<API> lamalex, ok, thanks
<lamalex> av
<lamalex> erm
<lamalex> 435	+  g_type_class_unref (g_type_class_ref (UNITY_TYPE_UTIL_ACCESSIBLE));
<lamalex> is that because it's a dummy implementation?
<lamalex> because otherwise I don't understand :P
<lamalex> API, ^
<API> no, it is not because a dummy implementation
<API> AtkUtil is an abstract class
<API> unity-util-accessible implements it
<API> this class_unref(ref
<API> its to ensure that class_init is called
<API> so you can call those atk_util methods
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> sounds good
<API> you normally call atk_util methods directly
<API> class methods
<lamalex> API, do you have commit access?
<API> without asking for the instance
<API> probably it would be good a kind of singleton implementation, but this would require changes on ATK itself
<API> lamalex, hmmm don't know
<API> as I don't know
<API> probably this means no
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> I've got two comments and I'm testing, then I'll merge
<lamalex> API, this should advertise unity in accerciser right?
<API> well, yes
<API> anyway, as I said, right now this would only work with at-spi2
<API> did you see that code to find the atk-bridge?
<API> that gsettings, for the moment, is only on at-spi2
<API> I thought that this would be the one to be included on Natty
<API> this week we concluded at-spi
<API> we need to make this change also on at-spi
<lamalex> ah ok
<API> lamalex, anyway, with this branch unity accerciser will be able to find unity
<lamalex> so at-spi needs a patch to use gsettings
<API> but as both util and root are dummies
<API> without any children
<lamalex> right
<API> yes, at-spi needs that patch, I guess that right now is the most important task
<lamalex> API, there are two very small changes to make. I'll make them and merge.
<lamalex> nice job
<API> I will ask TheMuso (Luke) if this my task or his task
<API> lamalex, thanks, just to avoid do the same errors in the future, what changes?
<lamalex> API, they're on the review. You didn't add atk to deps, and there was a comment involcing Clutter :P
<lamalex> @see_also: #ClutterStage
<API> lamalex, ups
<API> yes
<lamalex> :P no big deal
<API> lamalex, and about the dep
<API> as unity depends on gtk
<API> and gtk on atk
<API> I thought that was not required
<API> but ok, thanks
<lamalex> It's not required per se, but it's good form to just include it if we're linking againt atk.h
<API> btw, I should also assign you the review of the other merge request?
<lamalex> sure
<API> lamalex, also the nux one?
<lamalex> API, sure- any that you have
<API> lamalex, ok
<API> lamalex, reassigned
<lamalex> API, great, will review now
<lamalex> API,  are there just the 2? I'm building now but it looks quite good
<API> lamalex, well yes, just two
<API> although the unity one is really big
<lamalex> yah
<API> not a lot of functionality
<API> but a lot of new objects
<lamalex> yes
<lamalex> lots of boilerplate gobject code
<lamalex> API, I get a build failure, can you check the merge proposal?
<lamalex> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/bug701680/+merge/46080
<lamalex> ah it requires a nux patch
<lamalex> API, I see, sorry
<API> lamalex, yes I added two requests
<lamalex> yeah I missed it :)
<API> I didn't found a way to say that the unity one requires the nux one
<API> as the unity one had already  a dependency
<API> with the atk-bridge-load one
<kvalo> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/indicator-network/trunk/0.3.3
<gord> jcastro, hey, do you know if there is any effort to add the X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcut stuff to .desktop files? mainly just to make the right click menus of unity launchers more filled out and useful
<jcastro> I think didrocks?
<gord> he's busy and may explode into tiny didrocks fragments if i bug him about this before compiz is uploaded ;) thanks
<seb128> gord, there is none
<gord> seb128, if i were to make patches for all the desktop files of applications i use with desktop shortcuts in them, would you guys hate me forever? ;)
<API> unity now requires libdbusmenu-glib-dev 0.4 but natty version is 0.3.90
<API> where I can find the new version?
<API> is there any ppa somewhere?
<tareth> https://launchpad.net/dbusmenu
<API> tareth, thanks
<API> tareth, hmm odd, it says that latests version is 0.3.91
<tareth> no problem :) had to figure that out earlier this morning
<API> tareth, so now unity depends on 0.3.91 instead of 0.4?
<kamstrup> njpatel: it's on lp:~unity-team/+junk/deesire
<AbsintheSyringe> kenvandine, I packaged a lot of packages, got to compizconfig-backend-gconf and got into a problem
<AbsintheSyringe> actually let me try one more thing :)
<AbsintheSyringe> kenvandine, http://paste.debian.net/104554/ am looking into 01_add_transition_gconf.patch
<kklimonda> hey, is anyone familiar with software-center online?
<kklimonda> what is the "metadata" mpt has mentioned in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/660372 ?
<AbsintheSyringe> kenvandine, k nvm, got it figured
<ronoc> gabaug, did that release get into to ubuntu ?
<ronoc> to even
<ronoc> even if there was a deb I could test out that would be great
<ronoc> i want to test the playlist extension
<gabaug> ronoc: hyperair is the packager for Ubuntu/Debian -- I'm not sure
<ronoc> ah okay thx
<ronoc> hyperair, ^
<torkvemada> ronoc: d'you mean MediaPlayer2.Playlists?
<gabaug> ronoc: oh, the daily builds might have it already (not sure if they're actually daily)
<ronoc> torkvemada, yup
<ronoc> gabaug, good point, I'll have a look
<torkvemada> ronoc: don't you know, is there xml spec for interface available to download anywhere?
<ronoc> torkvemada, for the playlists ?
<torkvemada> yep
<torkvemada> I'd like to implement it right now :)
<ronoc> torkvemada, not that I know of, its quite a small extension - all the info you need can be found www.mpris.org
<torkvemada> aah, will write it by myself>.<
<kamstrup> njpatel: it's on lp:~unity-team/+junk/deesire
<kamstrup> njpatel: it's on lp:~unity-team/+junk/deesire
<kamstrup> njpatel: it's on lp:~unity-team/+junk/deesire
<kamstrup> njpatel: it's on lp:~unity-team/+junk/deesire
<torkvemada> ronoc: is 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 suitable for playlists testing?
<ronoc> torkvemada, it 'should' be, although i have yet to be able to give it a good test drive
<torkvemada> It seems that "stub" interface (providing no playlists) makes indicator-sound go mad
<seiflotfy> kamstrup, how is unity-place-files coming
<seiflotfy> cna u run it again
<seiflotfy> #?
<kamstrup> seiflotfy: you can run it if you have libunity and libdee from trunk
<torkvemada> ronoc: that looks extremely strange, but if only I provide the Playlists interface, indicator-sound becomes mad. It requests "loopStatus", "metadata", "playbackStatus", "shuffle" and "volume" properties in an infinite loop. The indicator itself becomes unusable - it shows "muted" icon instead of normal and if you click on it,  the only item you'll get is player name.
<torkvemada> But when I stop my daemon, indicator-sound becomes "normal"
<ronoc> torkvemada, weird, I certainly do not request the loop status
<ronoc> torkvemada, do you have a ppa from which I can test your app ?
<torkvemada> one second, I'll make it produce a bit more debug and I'll push it to ppa
<ronoc> torkvemada, ta, I'm bout to finish for the day but can look in the morning
<torkvemada> so may be it's better to send you info by email?
<ronoc> torkvemada, please, you can send it to the mailing list for indicator-sound-developers, i'll pick it up in the morning
<torkvemada> ok, I'll send the info and address of ppa to the mailing list
#ayatana 2011-01-14
<torkvemada> if only you'll be interested today, I've just uploaded it to ppa:torkvemada/torkvemada
<torkvemada> good night to you :)
<coz_> hey all
<kazade> Hi guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask this question so if It's not let me know. Apparently in Natty we are getting a resize grip on all windows (yay!) but, in the Wingpanel project the grip has started appearing where it shouldn't: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wingpanel/+bug/702806
<kazade> anyone know how to stop a grip appearing on a window?
<spikeb> this is the right place. that's about all I can tell ya
<kazade> Hmm, perhaps the wingpanel window is being marked as resizable, it's probably just that
<evilvish> kazade: neat!! we need to look out for such bugs. add it as a papercut.. https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestone/nt9-grippy ,
<evilvish> kazade: actually we thought it might be overlapping buttons, and the sort..
<kazade> evilvish, well, I've added it. I'm pretty sure it'll be a wingpanel bug though
<kazade> probably just a set_resizable(false) will be enough, but I don't have Natty atm so I can't check
<evilvish> kazade: yea. doesnt matter where it needs fixing. that milestone is to track such bugs.
 * spikeb just read that a 2D version of unity is also being developed. very happy
<apw> i am seeing natty installation issues due to compiz/unity
<apw> apt is threatening to uninstall unity and ubuntu-desktop ..
<kamstrup> njpatel: ! omg! dee-0.5.4 is out!
<kamstrup> njpatel: and now updated place daemons - they're all over the place!
<Amaranth> was unity uploaded before compiz or has it just not built yet?
<Amaranth> didrocks: I've pushed a new plugins-extra, took care of merging with the natty branch andrewsomething made
<Amaranth> Haven't uploaded, just pushed the branch
<didrocks> Amaranth: awesome! thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> Amaranth: it was depwait, it's fixed now
<kamstrup> kvalo: ! http://ftp.gnome.org/conspiracy/
<andreasn> oops
<kvalo> kamstrup: just awesome :)
<njpatel> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/nux/0.9/0.9.14
<kvalo> cyphermox: hi. if you have two wifi devices, how does n-m show the available networks?
<cyphermox> kvalo, it lists Wireless Device twice, with the model/name in parens
<kvalo> cyphermox: and networks under that device?
<cyphermox> then obviously the list of scan results for each device under it... I can show you if you want
<cyphermox> yes
<kvalo> cyphermox: ok, good. thanks
<njpatel> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/bamf/0.2/0.2.72
<lamalex> API, do you know when rodrigo will be online?
<API> lamalex, hmm no
<API> lamalex, are you reviewing his merge request?
<lamalex> API, yes
<lamalex> API, have you tested that it works?
<API> well, it is 19:30 on spain, ...
<API> lamalex, no, but I plan to
<lamalex> I thought he was adjusting his core hours to align with ours
<lamalex> but ok
<API> you can set two reviewers on a merge request?
<njpatel> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/unity/3.0/3.2.12
<lamalex> API, when you test can you leave a comment on the merge?
<lamalex> API, yes
<API> lamalex, yes, he said that
<lamalex> API, I will add you as a reviewer
<API> I mean that not sure if he went lunch or something
<API> lamalex, ok thanks
<API> (well, dinner indeed)
<lamalex> API, what is your launchpad id
<lamalex> right, he needs to eat :P
<API> https://launchpad.net/~apinheiro
<API> lamalex, apinheiro, like my email
<lamalex> I was just misspelling it :)
<API> no worries, you are not the first, and you will no be the last ;)
<API> lamalex, btw, do you have dbusmenu 0.4 on your system?
<lamalex> API, no i don't think so. has it been uploaded yet?
<lamalex> It looks like I have 0.3.91
<API> well, no yet
<API> I still have it
<API> but current unity depends on that
<API> lamalex,so, how are you compiling unity ?
<API> or you have the code just before the dependency bump?
<lamalex> oh, I do have dbusmenu 0.4 :P
<lamalex> I forgot that I had built it from source
<API> ah ok, thanks
<kamstrup> DBO: btw... i hope you're not holding your breath for that color mapping patch... I'm still unable to get unity to even run here, and coding something like this in the blind is not my strong side :-)
<lamalex> API, happy anniversary
<API> lamalex, thanks ;)
<API> I had that post on the freeze for some time, I almost forgot to publish that yesterday
<lamalex> haha
<didrocks> kamstrup: have you made a dee release? does kenvandine is taking care of it?
<didrocks> kamstrup: and can unity works with previous dee?
<kenvandine> did i inherit dee? :-D
<kamstrup> didrocks, kenvandine: yes there is a new dee at https://launchpad.net/dee/trunk/0.5.4... I think njpatel would like it in since it could theoretically crash unity
<kamstrup> (but is unlikely to unless someone manually starts fiddling around with places)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i can do it
<kamstrup> schweet
<kamstrup> it also means ppl can compile the place daemons and a stock N stack
<ronoc> lamalex, -> here is an excerpt of a gig we did in dublin at the end of november -> http://soundcloud.com/forwind/sonnamble-live-in-dublin-2010
<lamalex> ronoc, sweet
#ayatana 2011-01-15
<coz_> good day
<akshatj> How do I report a bug in Unity 2D?
<spikeb> let me see real quick
<spikeb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d
<akshatj> spikeb: ok, thanks
<spikeb> no problem
#ayatana 2011-01-16
<coz_> hey all
<danyR>  hi everyone. is anyone else not getting tomboy/gwibber/transmission quicklists in Unity 3.2.12 (newest version)?
<evaluate> hello
<evaluate> afaik ubuntu 10.04+ is using the AppIndicator instead of the old systray, right?
<evaluate> I'm having an issue with my program on ubuntu. My program has AppIndicator support, but it seems that, although there is an implementation for the AppIndicator, it runs with the old systray icon (the fallback from AppIndicator) which causes it to freeze X...
<evaluate> actually s/AppIndicator/Indicator Application/
<evaluate> If there is any dev around, please see bug 702316
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 702316 in clipit (Ubuntu) "complete freeze x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702316
<zekopeko> Hi! Can somebody tell me what exactly are unity-2d packages?
#ayatana 2012-01-09
<mhall119> rought count so far, but I've got about 50 lenses/scopes that I've found (not counting the default ones)
<gang65> Hi
<gang65> My name is Bartosz
<gang65> Last time I send an mail "Unity improvement for vision loss people"
<gang65> My propose is to enable "toggle backlight" by default in Unity
<gang65> I think it is a huge improvement for vision loss people
<gang65> I would like to know opinion about that idea.
<Andy80> Kaleo, Saviq , nerochiaro congratulations :)
<nerochiaro> Andy80: for the TV demo ? thanks :)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: for the whole code/project ecc.... :) are you showing it at CES? I've only watched the video on youtube and given a look at the code :)
<nerochiaro> Andy80: yeah, we're gonna show it at CES
<Andy80> nerochiaro: wow! So you're in Las Vegas right now? O_o
<nerochiaro> Andy80: heh, no, i'm at home. and most of the rest of the team is in budapest for a sprint
<nerochiaro> Andy80: AFAIK we'll send marketing-type people there
<Andy80> nerochiaro: I'm suggesting you some marketing secrets in private :D
<nerochiaro> Andy80: good tips, but i'm afraid not feasible ;)
<gang65> Hi Guys.
<gang65> I need some advice with my problem with Unity interface
<gang65> I have already send the mail "Unity improvement for vision loss people"
<gang65> I would like to enable "toggle backlight" by default
<gang65> What is your opinion about that?
<mgedmin> bug 907939 strikes again
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907939 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher positioned incorrectly after external monitor detach" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907939
#ayatana 2012-01-10
<davidcalle> kamstrup, mhr3, hi guys. Will it be possible to sort a model alphabetically on a specific column?
<mhr3> davidcalle, yes, it already is :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, oh ok : ) About the model merging, how will it work on the user side? Results being inserted between others, or everything displayed only when the models are fully merged?
<mhr3> davidcalle, feel free to play with it and find out :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok ;-) Thanks.
<mhr3> davidcalle, the thing is, it could differ between 2d and 3d, so not sure how it'll behave exactly
<davidcalle> mhr3, I understand.
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> anyone of you knows how to avoid that Unity top bar manage the F10 key? I need it to step-by-step debug with QtCreator, but if I press it, it opens any other menu on top (Skype, Dropbox, ecc....)
<kamstrup> davidcalle: there's an example of merging from Python in libunity trunk
<kamstrup> it requires a patches pygobject though
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I will wait for the new libunity to land in Precise to test it. I still need to support Oneiric lenses for a bit. But thanks for the info.
<arpu> smspillaz, hello can you look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/874897 its a buisness stopper for us on ubuntu
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874897 in unity (Ubuntu) "flash peer assistent pop up noch clickable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> is it possible to write custom category renderers in Python?
<mgedmin> *headdesk*
<mgedmin> so, anyone with a touchpad do this: open a web page, flick the touchpad, then press and hold Ctrl
<mgedmin> suddenly inertia scrolling switches to zooming
<davidcalle> mhall119, mick0, BerndSch : Hi guys, the "Utilities" branch has a new packaging, copied on the packaging of the askubuntu lens, which is currently being included in the Software Center. So, if you want an example to update your branches for submission to https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/, you have two. :) The main difference with what we have now is that everything except the .service and the .lens/.scope is in /opt.
<mick0> davidcalle: ok.
<mick0> Does that apply for oneric also?
<davidcalle> mick0, yes, in fact, it's oneiric specific. As all the current lenses will need to be updated with the Precise changes when they land.
<davidcalle> the libunity Precise changes*
<mick0> ahh ok
<mhall119> davidcalle: awesome, are you submitting those to the ARB now?
<davidcalle> mhall119, tomorrow evening. I have two other packages to submit at the same time (well, at least one other) and I need to make some sort of icon.
<mhall119> davidcalle: cool, let me know when you do, I want to follow the process to make sure it's smooth
<mick0> davidcalle: Im not sure I understand exactly the process here. Do I need to do anything else then updating the branch to new packaging?
<davidcalle> mhall119, sure. I will also make some sort of checklist of important stuff to verify before submitting. Then, we'll be able to publish everything smoothly.
<davidcalle> mick0, no, just make sure that your scope works well when the daemon and the potential icons are in /opt/<some folder>
<davidcalle> Well, actually this is the only important thing on the checklist :)
<mick0> davidcalle: Ok, will do :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: that just requires that the .service and .lens point to those in /opt/ right?  Or is there something else that I need to change?
<davidcalle> mhall119, that's it. Except if you have some hard links to icons and such in your files.
<davidcalle> ...to icons your lens comes with.
<mhall119> ok, cool, thanks
<mhall119> I'll re-work singlet to point them to /opt/
<mgedmin> the <Super> binding is starting to annoy me
<mgedmin> I can press <Super> then <Esc> in my normal speed and the dash shows up after I've released <Esc> then doesn't go away
<mhall119> mgedmin: yeah, the super button has a bit of a delay for me too
<mhall119> which is annoying
<mhall119> hoping it's improved in 12.04
<snadge> can someone fix the god damned focus problem already?
<snadge> its beyond a joke now.. its in 12.04 as well, its not a new thing.. everybody knows what the fuck im talking about.. and if they don't they're either stupid or a liar
<snadge> i dont want to switch to gnome-shell.. it sucks balls for different reasons
<snadge> and xfce is just pathetic
<snadge> the simplest option appears to be to make unity suck less ;)
#ayatana 2012-01-11
<Daekdroom> What focus problem?
<snadge> *facepalm*
<snadge> *epic dual picard facepalm*
<snadge> in firefox.. for whatever reason, sometimes the autocomplete stuff doesnt come up
<snadge> unless you click the title.. then click back into the location bar
<Daekdroom> Ah. I thought of something else.
<Daekdroom> But yes, I noticed that too
<snadge> sometimes the problem manifests in other ways.. which i forget at this point in time
<snadge> but it often results in having to refocus the already focussed window for either text input.. or effects which require focus to work
<snadge> the firefox description is probably the easiest to describe and relate to
<snadge> i dont think the problem is purely restricted to firefox however.. and its extremely difficult to reproduce
<snadge> yet manages to happen irritatingly frequently
<snadge> im not familiar enough with how X, firefox and compiz with the unity plugin works.. to even begin to investigate this problem
<snadge> i was hoping one of the primary devs could spend a small amount of time investigating this
<mhall119> snadge: bzr branch lp:unity, make it suck less, bzr commit, bzr push, done
<mhall119> though if it's a focus issue, it's more likely to be compiz than unity
<snadge> i can code .. but im seriously out of my depth with regards to investigating this one particular issue
<snadge> im assuming firefox has some code in it.. to tell whether it has focus or not
<mhall119> snadge: you assume that a primary dev hasn't already spent a considerable amount of time trying to isolate this problem
<snadge> what i dont understand is how typing will put text into the location bar.. the window appears to have focus visually
<snadge> but it wont autocomplete the history as you're typing
<mhall119> but what you type appears in the location bar?
<snadge> correct
<mhall119> then it's not a focus issue
<mhall119> obviously firefox has keyboard focus
<snadge> well it is.. because if you click the title bar
<snadge> then click back into the location bar.. then the history autocompletes as you would expect
<mhall119> if firefox has keyboard focus, it's not a focus issue, it's gotta be something else
<snadge> obviously doing that shouldn't do anything at all
<snadge> if the focus is already on the window, and text is going into the location bar.. then the autocomplete function should work as expected
<snadge> the key to understanding this problem.. is to figure out why refocussing the window "fixes" it
<snadge> and i guess knowing where to look would also help
<snadge> and how things work would also help
<mhall119> sounds like a firefox bug then
<mhall119> once X sends the keyboard inputs to the app, it's up to the app what it does with them
<mhall119> if you file a bug in launchpad describing exactly what's happening, someone will send it to the right place
<snadge> yeah except.. i only see the problem if im running unity
<snadge> if i use something else.. it works fine
<snadge> so its probably compiz related
<snadge> and if you report it to the compiz guys.. they'll most likely say.. its a problem with the unity plugin
<snadge> which has nothing to do with us
<snadge> i know how the free software blame game works
<snadge> thats why i can't really report it as a problem.. until i know a lot more about where the problem is
<mgedmin> "you cannot solve a problem until you know the answer"
<mgedmin> forgot who said that
<gypd> Help I've lost the launcher and the icons at the top right of screen,i.e- the button for system settings plus shutting down or logging out
<snadge> i think im unwelcome in the compiz channel anyway.. last time i was in there.. i hurled abuse at them
<mgedmin> yeah, not the best strategy to get other people to fix bugs for you ;-)
 * mgedmin shifts around guiltily
<snadge> theres one guy in there who has an attitude though ;)
<snadge> and its not like the first time i was in there.. it was building up to that
<snadge> lets just say.. i can understand why gnome doesnt use compiz anymore
<snadge> and its a shame that unity is stuck with it ;)
<snadge> if gnome-shell was more like unity... i'd use it.. honestly
<snadge> i cant stand the dorky huge window titles.. the ugly ass application bar.. and the stupid workspace switcher
<mhall119> unity isn't stuck with it, Unity2d doesn't use compiz
<snadge> thats a point.. i dont think unity2d has the issue either
<snadge> i use that at home
<snadge> so that really narrows the problem down to either compiz.. or the unity plugin
<snadge> excellent its doing it now
<snadge> but typing in this window.. then switching back to the browser.. fixes it
<smspillaz> snadge: firefox uses XSetInputFocus directly which is broken
<snadge> i see
<smspillaz> snadge: I can try and look into it a bit later (quite busy this week), but I can't really reproduce the problem because its a race condition
<snadge> right.. it only ever happens when you're not trying to make it happen
<snadge> if you go to demonstrate the problem.. it doesnt happen
<snadge> but then after you give up in frustration.. it happens 10 times in a row
<snadge> i wonder if having multiple displays exacerbates the problem
<smspillaz> I think this one http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/commit/?h=compiz-0.8&id=33f695e7c6e4fb8ac627df0978fea7771fe1b3d5 is supposed to fix it but it doesn't really work with 0.9 because of reparenting and such
<snadge> also i havn't verified that it doesnt happen with unity-2d
<snadge> but i suspect it doesnt.. i cant say that with any high degree of certainty
<smspillaz> it probably doesn't
<snadge> i dont ever remember being annoyed by that problem when using unity2d
<snadge> so this patch wont apply to the ubuntu source ?
<snadge> i'm half tempted to download the source package.. and add that diff if its possible
<snadge> re-read what you just said.. its a 0.8 patch
<snadge> hmm
<smspillaz> indeed
<smspillaz> that being said, if you can give me fairly exact steps to reproduce this problem, I might have time to squeeze that in today
<snadge> thats what i've been trying to do
<snadge> ok just did it then
<smspillaz> can you verify the exact steps ?
<snadge> typing in irc.. switch to a different desktop (which has firefox) and then attains focus
<smspillaz> which windows etc etc
<snadge> ctrl-t opens a new tab.. then typing in the location bar.. doesnt autocomplete
<smspillaz> put it on the bug report, link me to it
<snadge> ok so a bug report against which package?
<snadge> so then i switch back.. and its working now :/
<snadge> just tried it 5 times in a row and it worked each time
<smspillaz> compiz-core
<snadge> cant reproduce it at all now.. let alone reliably
<snadge> actually.. i've just closed a bunch of open apps
<snadge> perhaps some app is causing
<snadge> i'll keep trying to reliably reproduce the problem.. and if i figure it out.. i'll post a bug
<snadge> thats pretty much the only reason i havn't posted a bug already
<mick0> Is it possible to use a recepie to create a test package that does not go out as an update?
<mick0> davidcalle: Ping me when you're here and have time :)
<davidcalle> mpt, about our previous discussion, I just had a confirmation from Stephane Graber that packages in .extras can't depend on packages in .extras.
<mpt> davidcalle, so what do we need to do to fix that?
<davidcalle> mpt, talking about it with Stephane.
<davidcalle> (I am)
<mpt> great, thanks
<jack_thompson> http://boards.4chan.org/b/res/373539673#373541381
<jack_thompson> it has been established
<jack_thompson> :D
<mick0> aww man. Is the 4chan link good? Im banned :( And very curious
<mhall119> davidcalle: mpt: I thought we had an exception for lenses and scopes
<mpt> mhall119, maybe so (if so, where is it documented?), but there shouldn't need to be.
<mhall119> shouldn't need to be an exception, or shouldn't need to be inter-dependent?
<mgedmin> I don't know how but I keep opening the dash by accident
<mgedmin> (well, I know how -- my fat thumb hits the Super key)
<mgedmin> wish it was faster in appearing and _especially_ disappearing when I hit esc
<BerndSch> davidcalle: do you know where I can find information/documentation for the new libunity API (unity 5)? And what are the steps to move to the new api? Do we need a different package for 11.10 and 12.04?
<davidcalle> BerndSch, it's not existing, but I'm annoying libunity's dev: mhr3,  to have it :)
<davidcalle> BerndSch, and yes, lenses for Precises will need to be different from 11.10.
<BerndSch> davidcalle: ok, thanks for the answer :-) I just only have the problem that I couldn't test the 12.04 version until my x-server bug will be fixed :-(
<davidcalle> BerndSch, yeah I know =/
<mhr3> BerndSch, davidcalle, i'll try to get someone to at least push unity-5.0 api list on developer.ubuntu.com
<mhr3> asap
<davidcalle> mhr3, don't worry, enjoy Budapest :)
<mhall119> mhr3: who do you need to do that?
<mhr3> mhall119, i was told david should be able to handle it
<mhall119> ok, I'll try and touch base with him on that tomorrow
<mhr3> mhall119, planella, not barth
<mhr3> just to avoid misunderstanding...
<mhall119> yup
#ayatana 2012-01-12
<BerndSch> question for all unity/lens developers: Is there a standard way to add configuration options to a lens? Or do I have to write a gui component on my own to enable some configurations?
<calmpitbull> is it possilble to make my own Launch Animation for ubuntu unity
<htorque> didrocks: hi! i got a comment on a checkbox test: "4. Put the mouse at the x=0 position for a while -> The launcher should slide in"
<htorque> by design, the launcher should not slide out in the top panel area, and due to bug 839677 it currently doesn't slide in at the bottom two pixels.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 839677 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher fails to reveal when the pointer is positioned in the bottom- left corner of the screen" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839677
<htorque> maybe the test description should reflect this
<htorque> launcher/minimize-app test: this should probably be: "have the launcher hidden. start an application. minimize it." - else you could minimize the application that keeps the launcher hidden. ;-)
<mick0> davidcalle: Is there any documentaion on the changes for libuntiy 5?
<davidcalle> mick0, their status is "coming soon". Next week probably.
<davidcalle> its status*
<mick0> Ok.
<mick0> oneiric will be updated to libunity 5 as well, right?
<mhr3> mick0, no, oneiric stays with 4
<mick0> ok.
<didrocks> htorque: indeed, but right now, we are checking and testing what we have :)
<didrocks> htorque: to not confuse people ;)
<htorque> didrocks: alright! it's a bit annoying that "Esc" closes checkbox. :-/
<BerndSch> question for all unity/lens developers: Is there a standard way to add configuration options to a lens? Or do I have to write a gui component on my own to enable some configurations?
<mick0> BerndSch: As far as I know there is no way without your own gui. If you are talking about more then filters that is.
<BerndSch> mick0: Yes, I am talking about configuring the desired browser or the desired terminal for the open action
 * mhall119 is installing the Ask Ubuntu lens from Software Center
<mhall119> are the disclaimers on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Using_the_Launcher_API and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Low_level_DBus_API:_com.canonical.Unity.LauncherEntry still applicable?
<mhall119> is the wiki API documentation even still valid?
<TheMuso`> If any unity devs are around who know the launcher/switcher/launcher icon internals, and have a minute, I would appreciate it if you could answer the following question.
<TheMuso`> Context. I am hacking on the unity launcher icon a11y code to extend the information presented to the user whenever they move over a launcher icon either in the switcher or in the launcher.
<TheMuso`> i.e using Orca.
<TheMuso`> is there a way that I can determine whether the parent of the icon is the switcher or the launcher, given I have a pointer to the icon object, which I have.
<TheMuso`> nvm I think I found what I need, the source enum in AbstractLauncherIcon.h.
<TheMuso`> Hrm, or maybe not.
<mgedmin> bamf is again confused by gvim
<mgedmin> yesterday I ran it, pinned the icon in the launcher
<mgedmin> today I closed it, ran gvim again, and there's a new icon in the launcher, next to the old one that shows up as "not running"
<mgedmin> complication: the gvim in question is not system-wide gvim but rather one I've compiled myself (to get some bugfixes with, e.g., global menu integration)
#ayatana 2012-01-13
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> is there a new dash coming in unity?
<AlanBell> or home/default lens
<davidcalle> Hi AlanBell, yes.
<davidcalle> AlanBell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/885738
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 885738 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash - Remove Dash Home shortcut icons" [High,In progress]
<AlanBell> great, don't think I have ever wanted to click any of the 8 buttons apart from more apps ever!
<AlanBell> unity 5 seems to be working just fine for me after I deleted ~/.compiz-1/
<AlanBell> it was very crashy, I think I had some bad stuff in there, possibly my fault
<AlanBell> is there a design for a username/password dialog for a lens?
<davidcalle> AlanBell, nope.
<davidcalle> AlanBell, I think that all this should be handled by Gnome Online Accounts, but I've just seen a work item about removing GOA from the System Settings under Unity...
<AlanBell> hmm, I want to do a popup to ask the user for their details, but it won't look beautiful and lensy and it means every lens will have a different way of asking for credentials
<davidcalle> AlanBell, we need to know how credentials are going to be handled without GOA.
<davidcalle> AlanBell, and talk to mhall119 about this. He has created Singlet (a helper for lenses), which could have a class for a default credentials GUI. This would bring some consistency if lenses devs start to use it.
<AlanBell> yeah, not massively bothered where to store the credentials (I would be happy with just having them in memory) my main concern is a lack of a UI to ask for them
<AlanBell> I see the UnityTV stuff has fancy QML stuff happening in the lens space, like the schedule and coverflow stuff
<__sha__> hello
<__sha__> I am have a problem with shortcuts
<__sha__> currently pressing ctrl+alt shrinks any window with focus and moves it top right
<__sha__> I did not set any such shortcut myself but I did define my own set of shortcuts
<__sha__> any idea what is going on ?
<mhall119> davidcalle: the new Unity 5 API is up!
<davidcalle_> mhall119, I know, and mhr3 is rewriting the wiki page examples :)
#ayatana 2012-01-14
<om26er> how can i test unity-2d' opengl version ?
<om26er> yo :O
<mhr3> davidcalle, ping?
<davidcalle> mhr3, Ubuntu classroom session.
<mhr3> oh
<mgedmin> my global menu sporadically stops working
<mgedmin> e.g. now I have an xchat-gnome and I can't access its menus
<mgedmin> just a few hours ago I had the same problem with a different app; restarting that app made its menus come back
 * mgedmin tries to search for an open bug; doesn't find anything on the first page of 75 matches for 'menu', starts reporting a new one
 * mgedmin files https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/916555
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 916555 in unity (Ubuntu) "global menu occasionally stops working for some applications" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> davidcalle, i was wondering if you're on precise already? :)
<mhr3> or perhaps running 5.0 on oneric?
<davidcalle> mhr3, I am
<davidcalle> Precise
<mhr3> davidcalle, awesome, we could use some testing of the new features in libunity 5.0
<davidcalle> mhr3, no problem :)
<mhr3> especially sources and filters with remote scopes
<mhr3> but of course anything else as well
<davidcalle> mhr3, I just need to figure out where to start to port my code :) (I also need to appply Mikkel's pygobject patch, there is an issue with the merger)
<mhr3> davidcalle, yea, the pygobject issue sucks... but yea, should affect just the MergeStrategy interface
<davidcalle> mhr3, btw, was Budapest nice?
<mhr3> davidcalle, nope
<mhr3> davidcalle, not just nice, awesome! :)
<davidcalle> :-)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I need to leave, but if you are around tonight, I will certainly ask you some questions about how to make the most of the new shiny stuff :) Like "how do I get the search string ?" :P
<mhr3> davidcalle, heh, same way, but sure, just ping me
<davidcalle> Ok :)
#ayatana 2012-01-15
<BerndSch> davidcalle: hello, what do I have to change in the source code of my lens to run it with untiy 5.0? I think I read there are some api changes?
<BerndSch> who can tell me what has changed from unity 4.0 to 5.0 for lens devlopers? Are there any documentations available? on the wiki page there is no information for unity 5.0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<mhr3> BerndSch, there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mhr3/Lenses
<BerndSch> mhr3: thanks, I will have a look
<BerndSch> mhr3: and what has changed? At the moment I have a lens which works with unity 4. What do I have to change now?
<mhr3> BerndSch, there are changes in the scope class
<mhr3> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mhr3/Lenses#Using_the_Scope_Object section
<davidcalle> BerndSch, I'll push a branch highlighting the changes in a few minutes.
<davidcalle> BerndSch, for now, I've just changed a very few things, just enough to make it work again.
<BerndSch> davidcalle: oh, thanks. that would be helpful
<davidcalle> BerndSch, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/piratebay-precise/view/head:/src/unity-scope-piratebay
<davidcalle> BerndSch, there are three small changes, commented at the top of the file (around lines 30 and 60).
<BerndSch> davidcalle: ok, thank you. I will have a look and upload a new version for my lens in the next days
<davidcalle> BerndSch, as it is, it's throwing an error when you don't have a search string, but it works when you have one. But these small changes are enough to make it "work".
<BerndSch> davidcalle: but the debian/control file is wrong? installation with gir1.2-unity-4.0 don't work or am I wrong?
<davidcalle> Oh, yeah, you are right. You should also update the control file to the new versions of the deps.
<jax_> hello?
<jax_> ...
<jax_> ...kbye
<snadge> hi
<snadge> update came down for unity in 12.04 last night
<snadge> i might be fantasising but im not getting the focus problem anymore
<snadge> maybe i should check the changelog
<snadge> im tempted to update my work pc to 12.04
<snadge> thats it im doing it ;)
#ayatana 2018-01-13
<miglo> Hi! Is this the right place to ask questions about libappindicator?
